# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°34 est disponible !

## Doc TB

Cuisiné uniquement avec des composants savoureux et tout juste démoulé, le nouveau Canard PC Hardware arrive en kiosque encore chaud. Avant de vous souhaiter une bonne dégustation, laissez-moi vous énoncer le menu. Commençons par le plat de résistance. Nous vous avons concocté dans ce numéro un dossier sur l'influence exacte des cœurs dans les applications modernes. A l'heure où Intel et AMD se concurrencent de nouveau à coup d'annonces à répétitions, où les Quad Core débarquent enfin dans l'entrée de gamme, et où les CPU à 6/8 cœurs se démocratisent, il était temps de mesurer les gains en pratique. Un processeur doté de six cœurs apporte-t-il quelque chose de concret dans les jeux ? Et dans les applications de calculs ? Faut-il privilégier un Quad Core à 4 GHz ou un Hexa Core à 3 GHz par exemple ? L'architecture d'Intel profite-t-elle mieux de l'augmentation du nombre de cœurs que celle d'AMD ? Quel est l'impact du SMT, désormais supporté aussi sur les Ryzen ? Nous nous sommes également intéressés à l'efficacité énergétique et au rapport performance/prix, en particulier sur les derniers modèles à plus de 8 cœurs. Et pour rire : nous avons également effectué quelques benchmarks en suivant le _Reviewer's Guide_ officiel…

En guise d'entrée, nous vous proposons un mets en accord avec le plat de résistance : le test des Threadripper 1950X (16 cœurs) et 1920X (12 cœurs) d'AMD, comparés avec les derniers Core i9 d'Intel, et en particulier le tout récent Core i9 7980XE. Vendue plus de 2000€, cette bête de foire à 18 cœurs compte bien prouver au monde entier qu'Intel continue de pisser le plus loin. A noter que si vous ne disposez pas d'un compte offshore bien garni, nous testons aussi les Ryzen 3 1200 et 1300X face aux Core i3. Et pour ceux qui veulent vraiment de la nouveauté, nous analysons l'architecture K8 du tout nouvel Athlon 64 d'AMD. Le 64 bit, c'est maintenant. Si, si ! 

Passons maintenant à notre entremets le plus copieux : notre dossier sur les options graphiques des jeux vidéo. Vous avez surement déjà promené le curseur de votre souris sur une option de type "_Volumetric light scattering_" ou "_Hybrid Frustum Traced Shadows_" en vous demandant à quoi diable elle pouvait correspondre. Et le _Percentage Closer Soft Shadows_ ? Et le _Subpixel Morphological Anti-Aliasing_ (SMAA) ? C'est de l'antialiasing, certes, mais est-ce mieux que le MSAA au niveau de la qualité graphique ? Ne vaut-il pas mieux choisir du FXAA pour ne pas perdre trop de performances ? Rassurez-vous ! Nous décortiquons tout ce jargon afin de vous éclairer dans les réglages. Nous revenons également sur les options de base comme la synchronisation verticale (V-Sync), le FOV ou le trio luminosité/contraste/gamma, qui restent parfois mal compris. 

Encore faim ? Gourmands, va ! Heureusement, ce numéro dispose de bien d'autres spécialités comme un "Comment ça marche ?" sur le HDR – la nouvelle coqueluche des vendeurs de moniteurs –, le streaming ou l'abus des LED RGB dans les périphériques. Vous y trouverez aussi un dossier sur les cryptomonnaies, et plus particulièrement sur l'Ethereum qui provoque une flambée du prix des cartes graphiques depuis quelques mois. Comme désert, nous testons également les nouvelles cartes graphiques Vega 56 et 64 d'AMD, le Google Home, les nouveaux ventirads TR4 de Noctua et l'un des premiers PC portables dotés d'un écran OLED. Je vous ajoute une petite Citrate de Bétaïne pour la route ?

----------


## Flad

> Cuisiné uniquement avec des composants savoureux et tout juste démoulé, le nouveau Canard PC Hardware arrive en kiosque encore chaud. Avant de vous souhaiter une bonne dégustation, laissez-moi vous énoncer le menu. Commençons par le plat de résistance. Nous vous avons concocté dans ce numéro un dossier sur l'influence exacte des cœurs dans les applications modernes. A l'heure où Intel et AMD se concurrencent de nouveau à coup d'annonces à répétitions, où les Quad Core débarquent enfin dans l'entrée de gamme, et où les CPU à 6/8 cœurs se démocratisent, il était temps de mesurer les gains en pratique. Un processeur doté de six cœurs apporte-t-il quelque chose de concret dans les jeux ? Et dans les applications de calculs ? Faut-il privilégier un Quad Core à 4 GHz ou un Hexa Core à 3 GHz par exemple ? L'architecture d'Intel profite-t-elle mieux de l'augmentation du nombre de cœurs que celle d'AMD ? Quel est l'impact du SMT, désormais supporté aussi sur les Ryzen ? Nous nous sommes également intéressés à l'efficacité énergétique et au rapport performance/prix, en particulier sur les derniers modèles à plus de 8 cœurs. Et pour rire : nous avons également effectué quelques benchmarks en suivant le _Reviewer's Guide_ officiel…
> 
> En guise d'entrée, nous vous proposons un mets en accord avec le plat de résistance : le test des Threadripper 1950X (16 cœurs) et 1920X (12 cœurs) d'AMD, comparés avec les derniers Core i9 d'Intel, et en particulier le tout récent Core i9 7980XE. Vendue plus de 2000€, cette bête de foire à 18 cœurs compte bien prouver au monde entier qu'Intel continue de pisser le plus loin. A noter que si vous ne disposez pas d'un compte offshore bien garni, nous testons aussi les Ryzen 3 1200 et 1300X face aux Core i3. Et pour ceux qui veulent vraiment de la nouveauté, nous analysons l'architecture K8 du tout nouvel Athlon 64 d'AMD. Le 64 bit, c'est maintenant. Si, si ! 
> 
> Passons maintenant à notre entremets le plus copieux : notre dossier sur les options graphiques des jeux vidéo. Vous avez surement déjà promené le curseur de votre souris sur une option de type "_Volumetric light scattering_" ou "_Hybrid Frustum Traced Shadows_" en vous demandant à quoi diable elle pouvait correspondre. Et le _Percentage Closer Soft Shadows_ ? Et le _Subpixel Morphological Anti-Aliasing_ (SMAA) ? C'est de l'antialiasing, certes, mais est-ce mieux que le MSAA au niveau de la qualité graphique ? Ne vaut-il pas mieux choisir du FXAA pour ne pas perdre trop de performances ? Rassurez-vous ! Nous décortiquons tout ce jargon afin de vous éclairer dans les réglages. Nous revenons également sur les options de base comme la synchronisation verticale (V-Sync), le FOV ou le trio luminosité/contraste/gamma, qui restent parfois mal compris. 
> 
> Encore faim ? Gourmands, va ! Heureusement, ce numéro dispose de bien d'autres spécialités comme un "Comment ça marche ?" sur le HDR – la nouvelle coqueluche des vendeurs de moniteurs –, le streaming ou l'abus des LED RGB dans les périphériques. Vous y trouverez aussi un dossier sur les cryptomonnaies, et plus particulièrement sur l'Ethereum qui provoque une flambée du prix des cartes graphiques depuis quelques mois. Comme *désert*, nous testons également les nouvelles cartes graphiques Vega 56 et 64 d'AMD, le Google Home, les nouveaux ventirads TR4 de Noctua et l'un des premiers PC portables dotés d'un écran OLED. Je vous ajoute une petite Citrate de Bétaïne pour la route ?


Fait exprès ou pas ?

Sinon je vais ptetre passer à la caisse pour celui-là, pour la partie sur les réglages graphiques, à chaque fois je clique sans savoir (notamment les différents anti aliasing).

----------


## Old_Bear

Moi aussi, j'ai beaucoup aimé "Comme *désert*, nous testons également les nouvelles cartes graphiques Vega 56 et 64 d'AMD,..." le désert stade suprême du fail comme dirait Lénine?
Dans le registre des regrets, pas de test des nouveaux vieux APU AMD en AM4?
Je vais être obligé d'en acheter un pour pouvoir faire plus tard le comparatif avec les nouveaux nouveaux et faire un test d'essai de config super-minimum pour Arma3.

----------


## Teshune

Miam !!

----------


## PhilippeH

Aaaaahhh, une tournée des kiosquiers du 04 en perspective, pour trouver un hypothétique exemplaire....bon, faut que j'fasse le plein, pasqueu mon CPCH je m'en priverai pas !
@Flad si tout le monde cite le texte entier pour UN mot dans une phrase, le forum va manquer de lisibilité sur tablette, et je te parles pas du smartphone...  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

Comme j'habite le trou du cul du monde un charmant village de Haute-Provence du genre que tout le monde nous envie pour les 2 mois que dure la saison, la seule solution est l'abonnement. mais ça ne m’empêche pas d'aller voir tout les jours chez le marchand de tabac, papetier, vendeur de journaux s'il est arrivé.
Il n'y a pas le même plaisir avec un magazine sur Internet comme c'est le cas avec Canard PC.
Pour le moment j'aime bien le combo entre le site et le canard papier.

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est où la suite de l'interview de monsieur Lormeau ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dandu

C'est disponible (j'avais pas encore poussé le bouton de lancement) : https://www.cpchardware.com/streamin...l-monde-bonus/

----------


## Old_Bear

Je voudrais signaler ce que je pense être une information incomplète du sujet sur les Ryzen 3 1200 et 1300X.
Dans "l'OC bienvenu", il est indiqué que les 1200 et 1300X peuvent être OC facilement.
Même si l'articulet indique que c'est surtout le 1200 qui peut bénéficier d'une amélioration, l'argument laisse le doute au sujet de l'OC du 1300X
Pour moi, le R3 1300X est déjà un 1200 OC d'usine par AMD, il est quasiment au taquet. 
De base, il tourne à 3.79 GHz, un gain de 0.6 GHz ne mérite peut être pas le même enthousiasme.
On est simplement dans l'enveloppe de fonctionnement qui a conduit au tri de la puce.
En pratique, la seule amélioration envisageable est l'utilisation de DDR4 plus rapide jusqu'à 3200 MHz si le BIOS le permet.
Dans tout les cas, il me parait difficile d'aller au delà des 3.85 GHz du XFR, le rêve des 4GHz n'est pas à l'ordre du jour.

----------


## RWIN

Serait-il possible de savoir si les configs en partenariat avec Matériel.net sont les mêmes que celles du numéro précédent ? Je n’ai pas pu me procurer le numéro 34 de mon précieux et j’étais intéressé par une de ses configs mais je souhaitais voir si elles allaient évoluer avec la sortie des nouveaux procos d’AMD... Sur Matériel.net il y a toujours la config Ducky XXXIII du numéro 33 par exemple...

----------


## Dandu

Ca va évoluer vers le 34, mais à la sortie des Core de 8e génération (bientôt)

----------


## ducon

À propos des journalistes qui se recyclent en politique ou chez les fabricants, on a aussi les syndicalistes qui se recyclent en politique. Gaffe au futur syndicat des travailleurs du jeu vidéo.

----------


## aen0

Yo !

Habituellement très content des CPC Hardware et du contenu, j'ai été déçu (à ma grande surprise) du dossier Options Graphiques qui ne parle pas de la relation entre le mode d'affichage / le vsync / l'input lag et la particularité de Windows 8/10 et de son Desktop Window Manager.

La plupart des joueurs FPS le connaissent, le vsync augmente très sensiblement l'input lag (cette sensation que la souris ne répond pas immédiatement).

Sous Windows 8/10, il existe un vsync appliqué par défaut à toutes le fenêtres qui s'affichent et, en particulier, sur les jeux Borderless Fullscreen (ceux qui aiment bien alt-tab). Même avec le vsync OFF dans le jeu, Windows vous appliquera la Vsync à lui et ajoutera un léger input lag (beaucoup moins visible mais présent tout de même). Le seul moyen de s'en échapper est de jouer en exclusive fullscreen... au prix de alt-tab long et potentiellement de crash du jeu.

Vous pouvez le tester dans Overwatch (qui propose Borderless/Exclusive) et activer/désactiver le vsync. Constater l’inexistence de tearing en mode Borderless + Vsync OFF et constater l'input lag en borderless vs exclusive avec le vsync OFF
.

----------


## ERISS

La page 55 n'est pas cohérente, ou je n'ai pas compris sa logique ou son intention, qui est pourtant de "montrer clairement":
Le 2nd graphique est inversé par rapport au 1er: il devrait être Performances/consommation, sinon on peut croire le contraire de ce qu'il veut montrer si on se réfère au 1er et qu'on ne lit pas le texte (dont bien le titre).

----------


## ERISS

Edito p2: mot clé manquant: efficacité énergétique: AMD était "réputée" quand son efficacité était meilleure que celle d'Intel.
D'accord, ce n'était peut-être qu'une corrélation (mais pas pour ce qui a été de mes achats: ils suivent l'efficacité énergétique depuis au moins 15 ans).

----------


## ERISS

Un mix de mes 2 posts:
Comme j'ai déjà écrit par ailleurs, normalement il y a un TDP psychologique/raisonnable buttoir, l'efficacité énergétique n'est pas un concept de référence absolue, sinon on en viendra à trouver normal des procs 312 coeurs à 1750W tellement ils sont efficaces. Pour ma part j'élimine tout ce qui dépasse 90W en cpu et 95W en gpu, si je peux (il y a des années où ça n'a pas été possible, les disponibles ayant été trop minables).

----------


## Cedski

95 en GPU ça fait pas bezef...

----------


## ERISS

> 95 en GPU ça fait pas bezef...


Auparavant, oui. Maintenant ça suffie au vu de la technologie actuelle, il y a encore 20W de marge pour faire mieux qu'une GeForce GTX 1050Ti.

----------


## zifox

> Yo !
> 
> Habituellement très content des CPC Hardware et du contenu, j'ai été déçu (à ma grande surprise) du dossier Options Graphiques qui ne parle pas de la relation entre le mode d'affichage / *le vsync / l'input lag* et la particularité de Windows 8/10 et de son Desktop Window Manager.
> 
> La plupart des joueurs FPS le connaissent, le vsync augmente très sensiblement l'input lag (cette sensation que la souris ne répond pas immédiatement).


Je l'ai lu hier soir, y'a une mention (juste une phrase c'est vrai) qui indique que ça a comme problème d'augmenter la latence de l'affichage.


Sinon MERCI à celui (ou ceux) qui a (ont) écrit ce dossier: enfin je n'ai plus l'impression d'être tout seul quand je dis que le bloom/le dof/le motion blur c'est du caca et ça devrait jamais être activé.

----------


## zifox

En lisant le papier sur le HDR, je me suis posé une question concernant les "vieux" jeux qui proposaient du HDR: est ce vraiment la même chose ? J'avais l'impression que pas du tout.

Pour moi le HDR récent c'est la possibilité pour l'affichage d'afficher des luminosités très élevées, ce qui revient en caricaturant à pouvoir afficher des composantes de R,G,B supérieures à "1". (on augmente la résolution des couleurs)

L'ancien HDR, c'était plutôt singer la manière dont l’œil s’accoutume à la luminosité ambiante, qui créé donc un phénomène d'éblouissement lorsque le joueur passe de zone sombre à claire (le célèbre screenshot de HL2 dans le tunnel), et rend une zone très noire dans le cas contraire.
Je me souviens d'ailleurs d'un patch pour Far Cry qui rendait plutôt bien. Et c'est ce même phénomène que l'on peut introduire dans beaucoup de jeux (de GTA4 à Richard Burns Rally ou Skyrim) via les Shaders 'ENB'.

----------


## Nilsou

Il me semble que l'ensemble du dossier est sur ce point non ?  ::unsure:: 

Bon sinon, petite note, sur votre trame temporelle quant aux technologies de communication à distance, vous avez fait quelques erreurs. Notamment quelques anachronisme qui ont peu de sens, je trouve.
Par exemple : dire que le Zigbee est une technologie destinée à "'l'internet des objets" est, pour moi, un anachronisme. J'ai été formé sur le Zigbee bien avant que le terme "Internet des objets" émerge. 

Je peut me tromper après, mais je trouve que c'est aussi de plus une erreur de fond, puisque la technologie vise l'industrie et les réseaux coupés de tout, et donc absolument pas la domotique, qui est le domaine de préférence de "l'internet des objets". De même, les réseaux zigbee sont bien souvent coupés de l'internet et vise des espaces bien souvent très isolés, ce qui rajoute à ma critique. 

Pour finir, "l'internet des objets" est un terme qui tient plus du concept marketing que de la description technique. Dire qu'on conçoit un protocole pour l'internet des objets est un raccourcis, vendeur certes, utilisé pour vendre certains protocole récent certes, mais qui n'a que peu de sens technique. Je trouve. En tant que canard PC "Hardware" je pense qu'il serait bon d'éviter de l'utiliser à tout va par raccourcis. 

Voila voila. 


Autre petite critique. Ayant passé ma vie (récente) dans le domaine des sciences et du filtrage, je vous confirme bien que "Filtrage Anisotrope"/"filtre anisotrope" est le terme utilisé à l'unanimité en Français quand on parle de traitement d'image (ou autres d'ailleurs), et que c'est pas vraiment récent  ::P:  (la branche traitement d'image de la science fr étant assez développé c'est en plus un terme bien implanté de longue date). J'avoue que je n'ai pas trop compris la remarque de l'auteur à ce moment qui semblait trouver ça bien plus ridicule que le terme anglais "Anisotropic filtering", qui pourtant est stricto-sensu la même chose  ::unsure::  . 
Bref, on sent que Maria Kalash n'est pas passée derrière pour vous foutre des tatanes sur les anglicismes  :^_^: . Je me permet donc de le notifier, surtout qu'ici ça n'apportait rien.

----------


## Frypolar

> et donc absolument pas la domotique, qui est le domaine de préférence de "l'internet des objets".


Pas du tout ! C’est peut-être seulement ce que tu vois, toi, en tant que particulier mais ça concerne bien d’autres domaines  :;):

----------


## Memory

> Ca va évoluer vers le 34, mais à la sortie des Core de 8e génération (bientôt)


D'ailleurs avez-vous des bench sur cette 8eme génération ?

----------


## zifox

> Il me semble que l'ensemble du dossier est sur ce point non ?


Lequel ?

----------


## Nilsou

La différence entre les deux types de HDR. C'est décrit en long en large et en travers dans le dossier. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas du tout ! C’est peut-être seulement ce que tu vois, toi, en tant que particulier mais ça concerne bien d’autres domaines


J'ai pas compris ton point. Tu essai de me dire que ma simplification "internet des objets = domotique" est fausse (oui OK, mais bon c'était pour simplifier  ::zzz:: ) ou que le Zigbee vise bel et bien le domaine de l'Internet des Objets ? 
Parce que même si mon premier constat est une approximation (mais bon internet des objets étant un termes marketting, tout sera approximation à son propos) il n'en reste pas moins que le zigbee ne s'utilisent qu'assez peu dans ce domaine, voir pas du tout. 

Sauf si ça a radicalement changé dans les derniers 3/4 ans ... 
En tout cas je veut bien des contre-exemples massivement employés de Zigbee dans l'IdO ...  ::unsure:: 

Dans tout les cas, même si on imagine que j'ai tort sur ce point (à verifier), il n'en reste pas moins que c'est très probablement un anachronisme et un abus de langage.

----------


## zifox

> La différence entre les deux types de HDR. C'est décrit en long en large et en travers dans le dossier.


Y'a méprise sur mes propos. Ma remarque justement, c'est que dans mon esprit le HDR implémenté par les anciens jeux c'est pas le même but. Du coup la "mise en garde" présente dans l'article n'a pas trop de sens parce que ce sont deux choses non comparables.

A mes yeux le HDR des jeux, c'est plus "highlight dynamic range", à savoir modifier la luminosté à la volée pour mimer l'accoutumance des yeux à la lumière.
Alors que le HDR récent c'est du "high dynamic range", à savoir augmenter l'intervalle de luminosité affichable par un écran.

----------


## Dandu

> La différence entre les deux types de HDR. C'est décrit en long en large et en travers dans le dossier. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> J'ai pas compris ton point. Tu essai de me dire que ma simplification "internet des objets = domotique" est fausse (oui OK, mais bon c'était pour simplifier ) ou que le Zigbee vise bel et bien le domaine de l'Internet des Objets ? 
> Parce que même si mon premier constat est une approximation (mais bon internet des objets étant un termes marketting, tout sera approximation à son propos) il n'en reste pas moins que le zigbee ne s'utilisent qu'assez peu dans ce domaine, voir pas du tout. 
> 
> Sauf si ça a radicalement changé dans les derniers 3/4 ans ... 
> ...


Une (grosse) majorité des lampes connectées utilise du Zigbee, docn c'est très déployé.

Après, je plaide coupable, c'est un peu anachronique, mais une grosse partie des usages passe par de la domotique/objets connectés

----------


## Nilsou

> Y'a méprise sur mes propos. Ma remarque justement, c'est que dans mon esprit le HDR implémenté par les anciens jeux c'est pas le même but. Du coup la "mise en garde" présente dans l'article n'a pas trop de sens parce que ce sont deux choses non comparables.
> 
> A mes yeux le HDR des jeux, c'est plus "highlight dynamic range", à savoir modifier la luminosté à la volée pour mimer l'accoutumance des yeux à la lumière.
> Alors que le HDR récent c'est du "high dynamic range", à savoir augmenter l'intervalle de luminosité affichable par un écran.


Ben oui, mais l'article précise bel et bien que ce sont deux choses différentes et s'en tient là. Du coups il n'y a pas de confusion possible en théorie en lisant l'article. J'ai pas le CPC sous les yeux, mais de mémoire c'est dans un encart quelque part dans l'article. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une (grosse) majorité des lampes connectées utilise du Zigbee, docn c'est très déployé.
> 
> Après, je plaide coupable, c'est un peu anachronique, mais une grosse partie des usages passe par de la domotique/objets connectés


Ha bon ? Ben OK, j'ai complétement raté cette évolution...  ::unsure:: 
Mais attends, par contre je pige pas un truc, ils utilisent le "protocole" zigbee, c'est à dire la capacité à passer de l'info dans un réseau qui peut changer de beaucoup, les algos sur les traceurs de fourmis, la danse de l'abeille tout ça, ou ils utilisent le zigbee dans sa totalité comme ce fut employé à l'époque, même gamme de fréquence et tout ? 

Parce que dans les deux cas je pige pas trop l'objectif. Dans le premier cas l'avantage du protocole en lui même n'a de sens que dans un vaste réseaux avec des coupures etc ... Dans le cadre de la domotique j'ai du mal à voir le concept vu que tout est souvent à portée d'un réseau centralisateur ...
Si c'est le second cas, c'est à dire qu'ils auraient gardé toutes les specs (par exemple si ce sont des Xbee) , j'ai du mal à voir ce que peut leur apporter des émetteurs d'1Km de portée dans un domaine domotique  ::rolleyes:: .

Dans les deux cas, même si le protocole est sympa et robuste, j'avoue que c'est pas forcement ce qui saute aux yeux pour l'implanter sur des lampes connectés dans une maison  ::unsure:: 
Du coups non seulement j'ai raté cette évolution, mais je ne la comprends pas trop ...

Après faut faire gaffe au fait que vous êtes peut-être un peu biaisé. Zigbee est massivement utilisé sur les réseaux extérieurs et en domaine indus. J'avoue que j'ai comme un doute sur le rapport d'utilisation avec le domaine des "ampoules connectés" ...

----------


## Dandu

Les ampoules Hue ou Ikea (mais aussi pleins d'autres) communiquent en Zigbee avec le pont, qui est ensuite relié au réseau. Ca évite de mettre du Wi-Fi ou du Bluetooth dans les ampoules, ça permet de mailler pour avoir un truc fiable, etc. 

C'est le protocole le plus courant, y a ensuite de rares ampoules en Bluetooth, mais ça nécessite d'être à portée, et le Wi-Fi demande plus d'électronique.

----------


## Sanakan

Coucou, un p'tit retour sur les mags, surtout le dernier HS 09 (mais qui n'a pas de sujet) :

Si c'est vrai que la GTX 1080 a un peu le cul entre 2 chaises (la 1070 suffit pour du 1440p/60Hz, et la 1080 est un peu limite pour du 4k/60Hz ou du 1440p/144Hz), la conseiller pour "investir dans l'avenir" me semble un poil discutable, vu que le GPU reste le composant qui vieilli le plus rapidement - et les GPU hauts-de-gamme encore plus.

La règle "1/3 du prix de la config de joueur dans le gpu" me semble être bien, bien meilleure que le "prix de la carte graphique soit inférieure ou égal à celui du moniteur", notamment à cause d'options comme G-SYNC, écran TN vs IPS qui peuvent faire grandement varier le prix de l'écran sans impact sur la puissance demandée au GPU.

Enfin, pour les tests de GPU dans les magazines classiques : je comprends l'intérêt d'avoir un graphe de synthèse (place réduite dans un mag papier, etc.), mais un pourcentage me semble être limité. Au final, on n'achète pas une 1060 car elle est x % plus puissante qu'une 1050Ti, mais parce qu'elle permet de faire tourner la plupart des jeux en 1080p/60Hz - c'est ce résultat que le joueur aura devant les yeux.

____

Merci pour les instructions de montage, et bonne chance pour la suite !

----------

